# Generic glyphosate vs. Roundup



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

I have not bought the name brand stuff in years, but thinking I should go back to that rather than generic. My main issue is the "snot" that I get in the tank after the mix sits for a bit. The stuff I am using now seems particularly bad. It gets snotty very quick, maybe within a couple weeks of mixing. Those of you using Roundup, what has been your experience in regard to the shelf life of your mix?


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

I don't know that I've ever experienced the "snot" you're referring to with generic. How long are you leaving it? I'm also curious as to the brand.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

+1, I've never had this issue.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

I've never used a glypho product that didn't fall out of suspension and gum up if left in the sprayer for weeks at a time. Most products tend to do this to be fair, hence most labels will tell you to only mix up what you need.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

@cavince79 I am leaving it up to several months at times, but it begins go bad within a couple weeks. Right now I am using Weed Eliminator I think it is called, from Walmart. Before that some store brand gly from Home Depot. Same problem with that one, but the Walmart stuff has been the quickest to go bad.

@Amoo316 Now that you mention it I think the Roundup brand I used a long time ago would go bad over time, but it took a long while and I typically I would use a gallon before it began to foul. The nice thing about the sprayer I am using for this has a filter in the handle. So I can typically clean it and then I am rolling again for a while. It's just annoying. Sorta takes the wind out of my sails


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

If you're really dead set on leaving it for an extended period of time like that, why not make shaking your sprayer part of your mowing routine? Would take 30 seconds and may keep it suspended longer by getting agitated once or twice a week.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Thanks for the input. I will give more frequent shaking a try. May also try Roundup branded product too just to see.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

It could be your water. You might try an experiment with a gallon of distilled water and see what happens. It might be worth the dollar or whatever it costs if you plan to leave it for extended periods.

I used to leave a bit of glyphosate mixed up in a 2-gallon hand can for non-selective spot spraying in my landscape beds, but I don't recall ever having that issue. Now I have enough area that I don't have any issues spraying out everything I mix up.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Thank you Ware. That thought had crossed my mind. My water has some mineral content, but pretty low amounts. pH averages 7.7.

I will give distilled a try. Will be a good experiment. I may try it with some of the other products I spray. I have a similar issue with my atrazine mix, but not as bad as the gly.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Monocot Master said:


> Thank you Ware. That thought had crossed my mind. My water has some mineral content, but pretty low amounts. pH averages 7.7.
> 
> I will give distilled a try. Will be a good experiment. I may try it with some of the other products I spray. I have a similar issue with my atrazine mix, but not as bad as the gly.


If you figure out a way to get Atrazaine from falling out of suspension, I know a lot of farmers that would pay good money for that. That's a losing battle just cleaning out the sprayer afterwards.


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

Did you add any surfactants like MSO? I did a Glyphosate+MSO mix and made the same exact snot you've got right there.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

rotolow said:


> Did you add any surfactants like MSO? I did a Glyphosate+MSO mix and made the same exact snot you've got right there.


You should read this regarding the use of MSO with roundup.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

@rotolow Thanks. No surfactants. I am hip to that scene through Ware's and other posts here on TLF


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Monocot Master said:


> I have not bought the name brand stuff in years, but thinking I should go back to that rather than generic. My main issue is the "snot" that I get in the tank after the mix sits for a bit. The stuff I am using now seems particularly bad. It gets snotty very quick, maybe within a couple weeks of mixing. Those of you using Roundup, what has been your experience in regard to the shelf life of your mix?


I used to get this stuff anytime I let the mix sit for more than 3-4 days! It was both weird and extremely aggravating. Then I started mixing some 3 way in the same tank....after a while, I started noticing that the "snot" was no longer as issue...even when the tank sat idle in the back of my cart for 10+ days. It was a strange occurrence...i still never mix a tank of rup without adding 2-3oz of 3 way.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Very interesting. Thanks!


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

@Ware I tried using the distilled water but stilling having the same issue. I do appreciate the suggestion though, and it was certainly worth a try.

@viva_oldtrafford I will try the 3 way in my mix if I have any on hand, or just pick some up. Probably not a bad idea anyway just to help with efficacy of my non-selective weed control.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

The mix shelf life of any Glyphosate product is a week. Storage 5 to 10yrs

More Alkaline the water is. Shorter the mix life. Goes down to 24-48hrs

Keep out of the sunlight.

Don't feed it after midnight (joke) :dancenana:


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

With the size of my property, I never use much spot spray product be it non-selective or selective. So moving forward I should probably just mix 1 qt. batches instead of 1 gallon. But I will still do some experimenting with the mix just to see what happens.


----------



## Frankzzz (Aug 23, 2021)

I get the exact same "snot" if I let it sit in a sprayer for more than a couple-3 weeks. I use generic glypho. I've also seen it in the glypho bottle itself, if it gets much more than 3-4 years old. I've also seen it in a bottle of namebrand Roundup that someone gave me, that was at least 5-6 years old.


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

Monocot Master said:


> With the size of my property, I never use much spot spray product be it non-selective or selective. So moving forward I should probably just mix 1 qt. batches instead of 1 gallon. But I will still do some experimenting with the mix just to see what happens.


This was tough for me to learn when I went from 1 acre to my current tiny yard. I was mixing up 1 gallon and having to overspray it or pour it out. Now I do quarts for some things.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> Monocot Master said:
> 
> 
> > I have not bought the name brand stuff in years, but thinking I should go back to that rather than generic. My main issue is the "snot" that I get in the tank after the mix sits for a bit. The stuff I am using now seems particularly bad. It gets snotty very quick, maybe within a couple weeks of mixing. Those of you using Roundup, what has been your experience in regard to the shelf life of your mix?
> ...


Thank you! This tip is spot on. A month or so has passed and my my glyphosate mix is still clean. Thanks again


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Monocot Master said:


> viva_oldtrafford said:
> 
> 
> > Monocot Master said:
> ...


Glad it worked.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hazy little thing. Nice.


----------



## stuartmccall (Nov 8, 2018)

Generic vs roundup as long as the same strength there basically is no difference. I'd focus on making sure your water pH is appropriate to get the best results. Glyphosate works best at low (acidic) pH so using a custom acidifier or failing that ammonium sulphate/urea in the tank will give better results


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

@pennstater2005 Indeed. That was my go to for a while


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> I used to get this stuff anytime I let the mix sit for more than 3-4 days! It was both weird and extremely aggravating. Then I started mixing some 3 way in the same tank....after a while, I started noticing that the "snot" was no longer as issue...even when the tank sat idle in the back of my cart for 10+ days. It was a strange occurrence...i still never mix a tank of rup without adding 2-3oz of 3 way.


I just wanted to highlight again this pro tip from viva_oldtrafford. I finished up the gly in one of my pump sprayers today. It was mixed sometime last fall. It was still clear with no crud in it. I think I used the label rate of 1oz/gal on my 3-way. Sounds like I could get by with much less than that, but I figure it helps with knock down.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

roundup/ gyl is just a growth regulator at high strength that was found to kill vegetation. im sure others will do the same.


----------

